
What It's Like to Be Black or Female in Silicon Valley - prostoalex
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-11-13/code-of-silicon-valley-minority-you-can-t-be-angry-.html
======
rhino369
I think it is a little strange to lump in Asian and Indian Americans as having
white privilege.

~~~
ritchiea
I understand why you may be serious when you say this, but the authors are
hand waving when they talk about white privilege because it's long winded and
tangential to the experience of the individuals profiled to explain that Asian
and Indian Americans often have privilege in the tech industry that black and
Hispanic Americans aren't granted. If you take an honest appraisal of the
social landscape and the prevalent racial stereotypes in the United States you
would quickly understand why the authors hand waved in that way.

Pedantic comments like yours do little to move the conversation forward they
merely distract from the real issues. It's really frustrating to click through
into what I hope would be a serious discussion about discrimination in the
industry and find instead HN commenters are trying to score pedantic points.
This would be less frustrating if you made a substantive comment about how
different groups face different stereotypes rather than attempting to
undermine the original article due to its failure to be specific enough in its
analysis of who is granted privilege.

~~~
jtreminio
When you say Indian American do you mean Middle Eastern Indian, or Native
American Indian?

~~~
bobosha
Indian is not in the middle-east, it is South Asia

------
ndlkwndlkq
I've said it before and I'll say it again:

These large corporations only want more female and diverse workforce because
they have the perception that they can pay these groups less than their white
male counterparts. They claim what they're doing is completely egalitarian,
but in reality they abhor the idea of equal pay. Just look at the recent spat
with Satya Nadella:

[http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/oct/10/microsoft-...](http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/oct/10/microsoft-
ceo-satya-nadella-women-dont-ask-for-a-raise)

All this comes down to is paying workers less under the guise of social
progress. It's absolutely disgusting.

------
ndkjwqnd
I've said it before and I'll say it again:

These large corporations only want a more female and diverse workforce because
they have the perception that they can pay these groups less than their white
male counterparts. They claim what they're doing is completely egalitarian,
but in reality they abhor the idea of equal pay. Just look at the recent spat
with Satya Nadella:

[http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/oct/10/microsoft-...](http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/oct/10/microsoft-
ceo-satya-nadella-women-dont-ask-for-a-raise)

All this comes down to is paying workers less under the guise of social
progress. It's absolutely disgusting.

------
company
Why do people look for problems where there arent any?

~~~
sophacles
Lol right... we should just go ahead and close the racism and sexism tickests
- wontfix, worksforme. /s

Why do you assume there aren't problems because you haven't experienced them?

